# V belt size on a stepped pulley model Bridgeport



## binnaway (Mar 20, 2013)

I have just purchased a Bridgeport (Adcock and Shipley) but its "V" belt has been replaced with a sectioned belt joined together to get the correct lenght.

i have tried to find the info with the correct belt size but as yet no luck?

Any help will be much apprieciated.

Having a few computer hic ups so this may have appeared twice.

Many thanks

Garry


----------



## OldMachinist (Mar 20, 2013)

I put a Gates 4L340 belt on my Bridgeport step pulley. It had a 4L435 on it when I got it but it was a little too long.


----------



## binnaway (Mar 21, 2013)

Don,

Thank you for your reply.

Garry


----------

